# What kind of gun????



## Bird slayer69 (Apr 30, 2013)

I want to buy a smaller gun for around the house b/c all I have is a 30-06 .....any suggestions cuz I was thinking about a .17HMR ......I doa little bit of yote hunting too ......I just need some suggestions......I have a .22


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

the 22 will do everything a 17 will do in my opinion. I had one and didn't keep it long.

223 will do everything, great Coyote gun, ammo reasonable price


----------



## 2011dmax (May 2, 2013)

The .17 HMR is considerably better than a .22. Velocity is over twice the .22 and is way more accurate. I have a Savage .17 HMR and this thing is just fun to shoot. Inside of 125 yards, the .17 will easily take coyotes. Also with the current ammo shortage, the .17 HMR is available everywhere.

Good luck


----------



## Bird slayer69 (Apr 30, 2013)

Thanks for the help


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

The 17HMR was designed as a "Varmint Cartridge" . IE. gophers, prairie dogs, wood chucks etc.

Last time I looked a Coyote is a "Predator". So the question is why would you buy a varmint cartridge to use on a predator? Coyotes are a tough critter, give them some respect and make their death quick. Get a 22 centerfire and you'll have the best of both worlds. A 223 is a great starter rifle for both varmints and predators. You've already got a 22 rimfire and that should be just fine for shooting critters in the yard. And great for dispatching coyotes that you've trapped if you want to go down that road.

xdeano


----------



## gunattic (Jan 9, 2005)

You know, if you have some patience, that new 17 Super Mag is looking like a real good burner. Not available yet but won't be long.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

still not enough gun for a coyote. Fox id say go for it.
xdeano


----------



## Bird slayer69 (Apr 30, 2013)

Thanks guys after hearing that I'm probs gunna buy a savage .223 and put a bush ell 3-9 power scope


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

BirdSlayer69, you're going in the right direction. The small 17's are fun to shoot but really lack the energy to effectively dispatch a coyote each and every time. Coyotes are a very cool critter, they deserve to be quickly dispatched.

xdeano


----------



## Bird slayer69 (Apr 30, 2013)

Xdeano I completely agree with u on that ...and plus who wants to track a yote in knee-waist deep snow


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Sewing a small hole or having a hole to sew, is better then no critter to have to sew.

xdeano


----------



## phantomfly (Jan 22, 2012)

Don't overlook the 22-250 ! Good long range and no holes to sew if loaded down or new varmint bullets used. can also handle 70 gr bullets if twist is 8 or 9. I have dropped lots of deer with mine and none have taken a step.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I agree the 22-250 is a great cartridge. It would be my choice for coyotes also. But the 223 will do fine for the job. The 22-250 does anything the 223 will do just a couple hundred fps faster. Velocity can be your friend but can also be your enemy such as the 220 swift using the same projectile will be devistating on barrel life and on wound cavitation, they typically leave a larger hole.

We should have asked if you reload at all? If not then go with the 223. If so then the 22-250 would be a good jump. The scarsity of 223 bullets right now is my only concern for you. They're a hot commodity. Lots of guys hording 223 right now.

Xdeano


----------



## Bird slayer69 (Apr 30, 2013)

Thanx for the info......Are 22-250 bullets easier to come by than.223????


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Depends on what you're looking for. But every time ive looked on the shelves around here there are no 223 ammo and a few different types of 22-250. I would take a look at your local gunstore and decide from there. If you can't find 223 but there is 22-250 you'll know which to buy i guess. Stay away from fmj ammo as they are not the best bullet for the job. Look for something in that 50grn range of bullet on up. Softpoints to ballistic tips. Hope that helps.
Xdeano


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

223 is scarce but eventually it will come back on the shelves, nothing wrong with the 22-250, I used to use one on coyotes but switched to an AR platform in 223. Once prices settle back down 223 ammo will be cheaper than 22-250 for general plinking rounds.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I agree, they will come back, and I hope when the prices come back, they will be what they were before all this BS.

xdeano


----------



## airforcehobit (Aug 6, 2008)

Buy a 243. I bet you will have a hard time grabbing your 30-06. If you buy a model seven you will have tame speed to size the hide and a gun that carries like a 10/22 (light). Just my ten cents


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

xdeano said:


> Sewing a small hole or having a hole to sew, is better then no critter to have to sew.
> 
> xdeano


That sums it up nice. I also agree with xdeano on full metal jackets. I once shot a coyote through the chest at 30 yards with a 243 full metal jacket. He run 1/4 mile, swam the river, and ran another 1/4 mile before bedding. I drove around to a bridge which was ten miles to get across the river. It was an hour before I got to him. He was still alive, but had a hard time running. No full metals for coyote for me, they are just to tough. 
The 17 rimfires would work as long as all shots were inside 50 yards and head shots at standing coyotes. How often does that happen?


----------

